# Possums as a food source



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

So I reckon possums would be damn fine snake food. Since they are in plague proportions
In New Zealand, if we paid $1.00 for every body, we could bulk ship them over as a food source for snakes.


----------



## harley0402 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think possums are protected in australia


----------



## zerocool (Feb 26, 2011)

Give fay 5 mins and this will be shut down.


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

First kittens and now possums....are rats expensive up your way mate lol.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> i think possums are protected in australia


 
Talking about Kiwi feral possums here.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 26, 2011)

Why would you want feral possums shipped from overseas when rodents are so cheap?
Or are you just starting these possum/cat threads for other reasons?>


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Just think if animals are being killed anyway, they may as well be put to good use.
Recycling?


----------



## zerocool (Feb 26, 2011)

bez84 said:


> first kittens and now possums....are rats expensive up your way mate lol.


 rofl!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 26, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Just think if animals are being killed anyway, they may as well be put to good use.
> Recycling?


 
It would never happen


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 26, 2011)

Is this about feeding the snake or you Darlyn?


----------



## FAY (Feb 26, 2011)

If I close this one, will a puppy one start up?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 26, 2011)

meh someone needs to get a life


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 26, 2011)

how cruel, first cute little kittens and now native animals that aussies love, thats just mean

totally agree with IGOTFROGS


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Feb 26, 2011)

i also agree...


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Well in NZ they go hunting for possums all the time, they have competitions to see who can kill
the most. So economically if there was a price on their head, more, would get hunted. Kinda like when rabbits
had a bounty on their head.

Stevent possum is supposed to be tough as so I decline.

Ha ha, no Fay just wondering out aloud : )


----------



## Torah (Feb 26, 2011)

Canberra Indian Myna Action Group Canberra Indian Myna Action Group Inc. or One on Mid North Coast Indian Myna Bird Project (Mid North Coast) - Home
Pretty sure you can ask for your own trap .... Freeze them for 6 wks and then you get free food !


but im sure someone will correct me if Im wrong , .........waiting


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

Darlyn I've often thought about these food items for my larger snakes before, when I walk my dog I always look at other peoples dogs and think, god thats small, I bet my snake could eat that. it'd be interesting to take feeding to that next level and see some wicked animal planet **** but I think you are treading on thin ice posting 2 threads and calling them curiosity.


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Killing small defenseless animals isnt that how bundy go started lol...


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 26, 2011)

if that is true i guess it would sort of be ok to do it over their, but they should not be imported


----------



## Torah (Feb 26, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Killing small defenseless animals isnt that how bundy go started lol...


 
ROFPML love it !!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 26, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Killing small defenseless animals isnt that how bundy go started lol...


I think if you take pleasure in it then you should be worried


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> but I think you are treading on thin ice posting 2 threads and calling them curiosity.



It is just idle curiosity. We all think it's okay to breed rats as food, they are clever intelligent animals that 
people keep as pets, why would ferals be looked at in a different manner?


----------



## Torah (Feb 26, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> It is just idle curiosity. We all think it's okay to breed rats as food, they are clever intelligent animals that
> people keep as pets, why would ferals be looked at in a different manner?


 
so you checked out the minor program ???


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey if i lived out bush where there were plenty of feral cats id spend all day collecting snake food, but then i dont like cats and i swear if the neighbours cat keeps ****ting in my sand pit then its going to be send to the "farm" lol
Then again i dont like possums either hmmmm....


----------



## thals (Feb 26, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> Canberra Indian Myna Action Group Canberra Indian Myna Action Group Inc. or One on Mid North Coast Indian Myna Bird Project (Mid North Coast) - Home
> Pretty sure you can ask for your own trap .... Freeze them for 6 wks and then you get free food !
> 
> 
> but im sure someone will correct me if Im wrong , .........waiting


 
Bet me to it Zeez, I think this would be a great idea to put into action too!


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

A fair few people on here trap minors and pidgeons for there snakes and im sure they would be happy to pm you there trap setups if your actually interested in food u dont need to pay for as im sure if u keep picking up free kittens from the paper with the line i just love cats then u may get caught.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 26, 2011)

i just feel sorry for rats and mice let alone possums and cats. I guess if they are a pest and out of control then sure but i don't think feeding wild possums would be healthy for snakes incase they have parasites etc. Each to their own though. Rats and mice is where i personally would draw the line.


----------



## Torah (Feb 26, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> A fair few people on here trap minors and pidgeons for there snakes and im sure they would be happy to pm you there trap setups if your actually interested in food u dont need to pay for as im sure if u keep picking up free kittens from the paper with the line i just love cats then u may get caught.


 
its all on the website posted previously !


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I think if you take pleasure in it then you should be worried



Im not worried its every one else that has the problem lol.


----------



## Torah (Feb 26, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Im not worried its every one else that has the problem lol.


 
lol , i think thats the second comment of yours ive Loved


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

The myna program is great but they could be using the dead animals as food.
Possums in NZ are an introduced species that are in plague proportions.
They are currently hunted down by locals going on a shooting spree.
If a price was put on their heads they may consider trapping them and euthanising them humanely to get the reward.
Thanks everyone who assumes I feed pets to my snake because I think that animals being put down could be better utilised in the food chain.


----------



## Torah (Feb 26, 2011)

Look mate forget the possum , kittens and dogs !
n Actually read the Minor Program . READ IT ! 
Worry about our natives , when our native birds etc arnt being killed by Minors maybe we'll think about New Zealands plague of possums sorry ...............


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 26, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> Look mate forget the possum , kittens and dogs !
> n Actually read the Minor Program . READ IT !
> Worry about our natives , when our native birds etc arnt being killed by Minors maybe we'll think about New Zealands plague of possums sorry ...............


 
agreed


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

oooooh, the claws have come out! I tried to warn you Darlyn "cat killer/possum hater" you just wouldn't listen......


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 26, 2011)

people are missing the point its about the animals that are put down by programs like rspca each year their is thousands of animals being put down each year and instead off burning the bodies the could sell them cheap and it could fund their programs the animals are getting killed any way off course they wont be able to sell ones that have been killed becauz they have a decease unless they can 100%ly prove ur animal wont get the decease cheers cameron


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> The myna program great but they could be using the dead animals as food.
> Thanks everyone who assumes I feed pets to my snake because I think that animals being put down could be better utilised in the food chain.



They are being utilised i think there being called "mc chicken burgers" 100% real breast meat...


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 26, 2011)

smegalreptileboy said:


> people are missing the point its about the animals that are put down by programs like rspca each year their is thousands of animals being put down each year and instead off burning the bodies the could sell them cheap and it could fund their programs the animals are getting killed any way off course they wont be able to sell ones that have been killed becauz they have a decease unless they can 100%ly prove ur animal wont get the decease cheers cameron




i can understand this but can they guarantee that these animals are safe for our reptiles to eat??


----------



## Redtailed (Feb 26, 2011)

i think Possums are the least of NZ's worries right now


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

it wasn't put clearly like that smegal, it more seemed like this dude wanted to feed some **** to his snake for youtube, the programs were only mentioned after crucification.


----------



## Bez84 (Feb 26, 2011)

smegalreptileboy said:


> people are missing the point its about the animals that are put down by programs like rspca each year their is thousands of animals being put down each year and instead off burning the bodies the could sell them cheap and it could fund their programs the animals are getting killed any way off course they wont be able to sell ones that have been killed becauz they have a decease unless they can 100%ly prove ur animal wont get the decease cheers cameron


 
Rspca staff usually care about animals and would much prefer to cremate bodys, then for me to show up with bazza and kev my perentie disposal squad!!
Why burn.. when my boys will happily tear your beloved deceased pet a new one!


----------



## Eddie2257 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think darlin you have a point but i dont think it will happen any time soon. why not rabits? i know that we can buy them but what if we got in contact with some local shooters around your area (if that is posible) and see if they can get the rabits they shoot and you can feed those, iv seen rabits about the same size as possums so that coud work.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> it wasn't put clearly like that smegal, it more seemed like this dude wanted to feed some **** to his snake for youtube, the programs were only mentioned after crucification.


Actually there is nothing in my posts that suggest that. 
I was merely pointing out that due to ethical/emotional concerns we kill and discard some animals but it's okay to kill and use as food other animals.

Zeeza _ much like the myna birds that we kill and dispose of that could be used as food.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

they would never go for it, people have dogs and cats on a pedestal in their minds, you are socially safer sticking to rats, rabbits, chickens and the occasional homeless person.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> they would never go for it, people have dogs and cats on a pedestal in their minds, you are socially safer sticking to rats, rabbits, chickens and the occasional homeless person.


 
So that is my point why are these animals okay to use as feeders, but other animals that are being disposed of anyway, not used?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Feb 26, 2011)

the more you post darlyn the more i think you have a very good point. its all just a wast why cant we use them?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 26, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> So that is my point why are these animals okay to use as feeders, but other animals that are being disposed of anyway, not used?


 Reptile keepers get enough flack from the public as it is, last thing we should be doing is pushing for cats and possums as feeder animals


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

even the dead abandoned ones are close to peoples hearts, especially if they see on the news that we want them for snake food. i guess its just the psychological effect, rats and mice are stereotypically dirty little pests and snake feed has given them a purpose to exist. even rabbits and guinea pigs are a controversial topic in some circles, personally I would feed my snake anything as long as it leaves a nice big lump and puts it closer to another shed, but because these "alternatives" are not broadly accepted it would never happen.
This may offend some but in reality what does a deceased orphan child possess that is so different from a deceased orphan dog, society will draw the line for you Darlyn.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Well up here we kill feral pigs for animal food, seems to me whats good for the pig is just as good for the feral possum.
Just so that everyone knows possums are an introduced species in NZ



AUSHERP said:


> This may offend some but in reality what does a deceased orphan child possess that is so different from a deceased orphan dog, society will draw the line for you Darlyn.


 
What?
You can hardly liken culling ferals animals to orphan children, that is absurd!


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

as are foxes, rabbits, cats, dogs and nearly every other thing running around this country.. can I ask why is it you picked possums from NZ? when there are so many ferals here? and to justify my confusion regarding your motives before, both your titles have read "kittens/possums as a food source". not "utilizing ferals" or "RSPCA no more waste" I and many others assumed you just wanted to do it.


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> i can understand this but can they guarantee that these animals are safe for our reptiles to eat??


 
their is lots off little animals that are getting put down that their is nothing wrong with they just can't find a home for it or a mum for it if its to little and needs a mum eg kittens



AUSHERP said:


> it wasn't put clearly like that smegal, it more seemed like this dude wanted to feed some **** to his snake for youtube, the programs were only mentioned after crucification.


 
i understand that mate and if thats the case his reptile licence should be taking off him i dont agree with killing animals but i can understand things like ferule cats and animals that are pest


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> as are foxes, rabbits, cats, dogs and nearly every other thing running around this country.. can I ask why is it you picked possums from NZ? when there are so many ferals here? and to justify my confusion regarding your motives before, both your titles have read "kittens/possums as a food source". not "utilizing ferals" or "RSPCA no more waste" I and many others assumed you just wanted to do it.


Well I read the guy who posted kittens for sale and thought, maybe some people would take advantage and look at them
as cheap food. But would they be a nutrional meal? Then I wondered, well why don't we? There are alot of litters discarded every day. Do kittens have a nutirtional value, so I started the other thread that was closed down.
So then I thought well possums are in plague proportions in NZ why don't we use them, we can provide food from a source where they are already killing the animals any way.
So I was just interested on other peoples thoughts.


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Rspca staff usually care about animals and would much prefer to cremate bodys, then for me to show up with bazza and kev my perentie disposal squad!!
> Why burn.. when my boys will happily tear your beloved deceased pet a new one!


 
im talking about ferule animals that a being put down not someone's beloved pet and if its a beloved pet y is it in rcpca any way and if its a beloved pet they should be able to find a home for it and they are always saying they need money for their programs this cauld be a good way off making money instead off paying for them to be burnt i am sighing up to be a rescuer and doing the courses to be a rescuer but i can see the point in this even now i pointed it out lol


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Smegal At least you get it.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm petty certain $1 won't cut it 
Possum Fur Pelts Skins : New Zealand made Possum Fur Pelts Skins : FromNZ


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I'm petty certain $1 won't cut it
> Pohe hessum Fur Pelts Skins : New Zealand made Possum Fur Pelts Skins : FromNZ


Ha ha Looks great on the arm of your favourite easy chair.
So I'm econimcally screwed, ethically screwed but I still think it is a worthwhile debate.
Also available with fun tyre prints.........ha ha ha


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Feb 27, 2011)

while i personally would see no issue with using a possum as a food source, i don't see the point in importing them for such use thats just ridiculous especially considering there are many more acceptable and readily available alternatives already here..

i have also see no problem with feeding many other animals as a food source, but would draw the line at cats and dogs, despite hating cats in general, it will never be socially acceptable, i mean how many people do you know that haven't grown up with cats and dogs as pets, i couldn't imagine feeding my dog to a snake ever and most people will feel the same..


----------



## slim6y (Feb 27, 2011)

This is what the experts say.... (sorry if it has already been said)....

Let's take a different example... Like Green Tree Pythons for example.... Are we allowed to import from USA?

Case closed...


----------



## longqi (Feb 27, 2011)

Our big retics and burmese eat a couple of dogs or a few cats every three months
We get these from the vet who puts down the strays
Good food
No waste
Money for the animal shelter
happy slitherers
win win situation all round


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 27, 2011)

longqi said:


> Our big retics and burmese eat a couple of dogs or a few cats every three months
> We get these from the vet who puts down the strays
> Good food
> No waste
> ...


 
I was actually wondering the other day, does the residual euthanasia drugs in the food item have any effect on the snake?


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 27, 2011)

maybe talking about food souks should be banned format this website, unless your asking about rats or mice or rabbbits, other animals that would be consumed by wild animals should not be fed to captive snakes, does anybody agree with this rule?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 27, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> maybe talking about food souks should be banned format this website, unless your asking about rats or mice or rabbbits, other animals that would be consumed by wild animals should not be fed to captive snakes, does anybody agree with this rule?


 
Not at all, there is no cruelty involved and there is no point in letting a good food item go to waste, if you use that logic then we shouldn't be able to talk about rats, mice, rabbits, crickets etc. They are all live animals at some stage the same as possums, dogs and cats.


----------



## geckodan (Feb 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> i can understand this but can they guarantee that these animals are safe for our reptiles to eat??


They will be 100% unsafe as they will be filled with the lethal barbituate that was used to kill them



Geck82 said:


> I was actually wondering the other day, does the residual euthanasia drugs in the food item have any effect on the snake?


 
Yes, it is equally lethal for the consumer. It would only be possible if the animals were euthansed by a gaseous anaesthesia.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 27, 2011)

So many people - so off topic....

I'll repeat it...

There is NO way you'll import an Australian (and protected) animal back into Australia as a food source:

Reason 1: Because they're a protected species in this country (just because they're a pest in another doesn't mean they want them back....)

Reason 2: Risk of disease

Reason 3: Risk of people taking native wild animals for a similar purpose

Reason 4: Because they said so...

So the topic was - can we use NZ possums as food for snakes... The answer is quite simply... NO!

There are probably a bunch of 'howevers' however...

Like:
If you're allowed snakes in NZ (which you're NOT - not even in the zoos) then yes - you could use New Zealand wild possums.

But would you???

I wouldn't use wild rats, wild mice or road kill... 

So why would using wild possums be any different?


----------



## Banjo (Feb 27, 2011)

That was a great read, thanks Darlyn for starting this thread.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 27, 2011)

If the snakes don't want them, I would! I reckon they'd be superb rotated over hot coals and served with a smokey paprika infused marinade


----------



## Torah (Feb 27, 2011)

moosenoose , your joking right ?


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> moosenoose , your joking right ?



I eat Kangaroo all the time what is the difference?
Have also chowed down on goanna but you probably don't want to know that.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> If the snakes don't want them, I would! I reckon they'd be superb rotated over hot coals and served with a smokey paprika infused marinade



Maybe the girls and the really young ones, the males stink to high heaven of marsupial p!ss! Nothing smells worse than that. You can tell when people have been eating them, the smell hangs on you for atleast a day. Apparently the only really good native meat is echidna, it tastes like pork.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 27, 2011)

The mind boggles. Here, the so called reptile lovers are suggesting to use parasite infested feral animals, shot with lead bullets or pellets as food for their precious snakes. Unbelievable!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> The mind boggles. Here, the so called reptile lovers are suggesting to use parasite infested feral animals, shot with lead bullets or pellets as food for their precious snakes. Unbelievable!



Well that is the answer to the question isn't it. That no you couldn't use them because they are infested with parasites.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldnt feed a FREE snake a wild rodent,let alone any from my collection,they are fed on fresh rodents-quail-chicken.Theres absolutely no way i would feed a wild animal to my snakes.Yes in the wild Olives-Scrubs and Coastals eat possums etc but captive reptiles DONT need wild food,theres PLENTY of captive bred animals for reptile consumption.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 27, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Ha ha [SIZE=3
> So I'm econimcally screwed, ethically screwed ..[/QUOTE]
> econimcally screwed - Yes, unless you were able to import them skinned. Plus freight and refrigeration costs.
> legally screwed - Proberly. It would, at the very least be difficult and expensive to obtain permits, and you would proberly be subject to inspections, which would then blow out the costs which brings you back to economically screwed.
> ...


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 27, 2011)

geckodan said:


> They will be 100% unsafe as they will be filled with the lethal barbituate that was used to kill them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is equally lethal for the consumer. It would only be possible if the animals were euthansed by a gaseous anaesthesia.


 
they could use something else to kill them like the stuff they use for rats "ect"


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 27, 2011)

If the federales do go for this ridiculous idea.... Hypothetically as said before whats wrong with rats? Are they really that expensive? Heck you need something bigger there are there no rabbits? Do you really think it would be cheaper and the authorities aren't going to charge you for the carcass? Just in case you guys don't know here's a news flash the RSPCA don't like reptile keepers in general neither does your state goverbment.... and wait till your bleeding heart animal activists get's word with what your doing to fluffies body... people get real...


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> If the federales do go for this ridiculous idea.... Hypothetically as said before whats wrong with rats? Are they really that expensive? Heck you need something bigger there are there no rabbits? Do you really think it would be cheaper and the authorities aren't going to charge you for the carcass? Just in case you guys don't know here's a news flash the RSPCA don't like reptile keepers in general neither does your state goverbment.... and wait till your bleeding heart animal activists get's word with what your doing to fluffies body... people get real...


 
I was saying that they are being killed anyway, why not make use of them.
Same as young domesticated animals being euthanased.
Hell hasn't anyone seen soylent green? : )


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> If the federales do go for this ridiculous idea.... Hypothetically as said before whats wrong with rats? Are they really that expensive? Heck you need something bigger there are there no rabbits? Do you really think it would be cheaper and the authorities aren't going to charge you for the carcass? Just in case you guys don't know here's a news flash the RSPCA don't like reptile keepers in general neither does your state goverbment.... and wait till your bleeding heart animal activists get's word with what your doing to fluffies body... people get real...


 
rabbits are $30.00 for two small ones and my snake looks better after eating 3 or more rats but this aint the point her their nether going to go for it but its still a good topic to talk about and the only way new and people like that they will find out is if some one tells them and this is a reptile sight where going to talk about these thing and these people need to get a life and do their job properly and talk about real news and not cause trouble for other people talking about something its like people that follow famous people around


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 27, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> I was saying that they are being killed anyway, why not make use of them.
> Same as young domesticated animals being euthanased.
> Hell hasn't anyone seen soylent green? : )


 
Yes, they are being killed anyway.... So let's get to the point, why do you want them as alternative food source? So called recycling... again I pose the question, do you seriously think if they do go for the idea it's going to be cheaper than what we have available now? A humanely and chemically clean euthanised cat, dog or possum so as not to harm our collections would come at higher cost for the authorities, new practices, new procedures equals more cost. 

So again do you think they will change their procedures to make them safe for reptiles and simply give you the carcass for free?

Are they any better as a food source compared to what we have now?

Do you just want too watch your snake eat a cat or a dog or a possum?

which one is it?



smegalreptileboy said:


> rabbits are $30.00 for two small ones and my snake looks better after eating 3 or more rats but this aint the point her their nether going to go for it but its still a good topic to talk about and the only way new and people like that they will find out is if some one tells them and this is a reptile sight where going to talk about these thing and these people need to get a life and do their job properly and talk about real news and not cause trouble for other people talking about something its like people that follow famous people around


 

Fair enough it is a reptile site and reptile related topics should be discussed but when the same person speaks about feeding kittens as a food source how is that benificial to reptile keeping..... Cut the crap and stop entertaining ridiculous notions. We can all get back to talking about things that are actually in the realm of possiblities.

Fay can we please put a stop to this already....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 27, 2011)

Well said Red


----------



## smegalreptileboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Yes, they are being killed anyway.... So let's get to the point, why do you want them as alternative food source? So called recycling... again I pose the question, do you seriously think if they do go for the idea it's going to be cheaper than what we have available now? A humanely and chemically clean euthanised cat, dog or possum so as not to harm our collections would come at higher cost for the authorities, new practices, new procedures equals more cost.
> 
> So again do you think they will change their procedures to make them safe for reptiles and simply give you the carcass for free?
> 
> ...


 
yer i think the topics gone on to long and im over righting **** that we all now aint going to ever happen and like i said snake look better after eating rats i feed my male spoted python @ 70 to 100 g rats from critter snacks every 1 and half to two weeks and hes the smallest out off my adult snakes i feed i feed my big boy black headed python 3 to 5 rats and his my biggest and i give my female carpets more then my black headed i do think im feeding my black headed python to much because of the diet out in the wild their diet is 94 % reptile then its like 4 % mammals and 2 % birds i would start a new thread but i havent been on her for a very long time till the other day and i have forgot how to lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 27, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> moosenoose , your joking right ?


 
You might never know :lol:



waruikazi said:


> Maybe the girls and the really young ones, the males stink to high heaven of marsupial p!ss! Nothing smells worse than that. You can tell when people have been eating them, the smell hangs on you for atleast a day. Apparently the only really good native meat is echidna, it tastes like pork.


 
Oh most certainly! Nothing would be worse than the pungent smell of possum coming out in your sweat after an evening jog :lol: 

Ps: I saw a Brissy carpet snatch a large possum off a rooftop gutter once, struck it hard and did a free-fall drop to a path below to consume it. I guess I should have given the snake a stern talking to.... you know, to suggest this sort of behavior was just NOT ON! :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Peter (Feb 27, 2011)

What about buying from licensed shooters in Tasmania or the possum abattior there?


----------



## longqi (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to collect possum skins in NZ years ago
Gin traps and shooting worked ok but could damage the skins
Preferred method was Cyanide paste mixed with aniseed
I really dont think it would do the snake much good


----------



## Australis (Feb 28, 2011)

-Peter said:


> What about buying from licensed shooters in Tasmania or the possum abattior there?


 
Exactly right, possums are already available for food in Australian specialty (game meat) butchers. Ive seen them for sale in Newcastle area of NSW.


----------



## Jen (Feb 28, 2011)

I find it really sad that people are so willing to compromise the health of their animals for free/cheap food. Maybe you should start questioning - if you cannot/will not pay for humanely killed, parasite/poison free animals, are you really sure you should be keeping anything as pets, let alone reptiles.


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread has been fascinating! I have learned how people used to trap possums in NZ, that possums are available in speciality butchers in Australia (Must try!), how some people feed giant snakes in Bali..... and that we are never going to be feeding snakes NZ possums 

Thanks guys!


----------



## LatinaCarrino6 (Feb 28, 2011)

If your seriously looking in the newspaper for free kittens, im so going to report you! that is not right in any way !


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2011)

*Opens newspaper to the 'For Sale' pages*


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 28, 2011)

I have never said that I feed kittens to snakes , how ridiculous. 
I merely put forward an idea that if animals are being killed then they get put to good use.

I hunted down a whale last month and have turned my spare room into a freezer. I have enough food for eons.
So I don't need any extra food.
I also think the blubber promotes bouyancy and will be selling bouyant snakes to be used as water ski's for next season.


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Feb 28, 2011)

LatinaCarrino6 said:


> If your seriously looking in the newspaper for free kittens, im so going to report you! that is not right in any way !


 
provided they are humanely euthed i doubt there is anything that could possibly be done about it..


----------



## MC-Boks (Feb 28, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> I also think the blubber promotes bouyancy and will be selling bouyant snakes to be used as water ski's for next season.


 
Put me down for a pair!!! I don't ski so I'll just put em on the roofrack for the WOW factor.

Mick


----------



## FAY (Feb 28, 2011)

I am closing this topic, hypothetical it may be, but some get very upset about feeding other animals besides the usual to pet snakes. The thread is now going totally off topic.


----------

